# اسبوع الالام



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2010)

*أسبوع الآلام هو أقدس أيام السنة,  وأكثرها روحانية….
البابا شنوده الثالث

 هو أسبوع مملوء بالذكريات المقدسة فى أخطر مرحلة من مراحل الخلاص,  وأهم فصل فى قصة الفداء 

وقد أختارت الكنيسة لهذا الأسبوع قراءات معينة من العهدين القديم والحديث,  كلها مشاعر وأحاسيس مؤثرة للغاية توضح علاقة الله بالبشر. كما أختارت له  مجموعة من الألحان العميقة, ومن التأملات والتفاسير الروحية. 

ويسمونه أسبوع الآلام, أو أسبوع البصخة المقدس, أو الأسبوع المقدس. 

ففى اللغة الإنجليزية يقولون عنه The Holy Week (الأسبوع المقدس), وكل يوم  فيه هو أقدس يوم بالنسبة إلى أسمه فى السنة كلها. فيوم الخميس مثلاً يسمونه  The Holy Thursday أى الخميس المقدس. ويوم الجمعة يسمونه The Holy Friday  أى الجمعة المقدسة, وهكذا… 

كان هذا الأسبوع مكرساً كله للعبادة, يتفرغ فيه الناس من جميع أعمالهم,  ويجتمعون فى الكنائس طوال الوقت للصلاة والتأمل. 

كانوا يأخذون عطلة من أعمالهم, ليتفرغوا للرب ولتلك الذكريات المقدسة. ولا  يعملون عملاً على الإطلاق سوى المواظبة على الكنيسة والسهر فيها للصلاة,  والأستماع إلى الألحان العميقة والقراءات المقدسة…. منقول من موقع كنيسة  الأنبا تكلا 

ما أكثر الناس الذين يأخذون عطلة فى الأعياد والأفراح, وفى قضاء مشاغلهم.  ولكن ما أجمل أن نأخذ عطلة لنقضيها مع الله فى الكنيسة. 

الملوك والأباطرة المسيحيون كانوا يمنحون عطلة فى هذا الأسبوع. 

كانوا يمنحون جميع الموظفين فى الدولة عطلة ليتفرغوا للعبادة فى الكنيسة  خلال أسبوع الآلام. وقيل إن الأمبراطور ثيؤدوسيوس الكبير كان يطلق الأسرى  والمساجين فى هذا الأسبوع المقدس ليشتركوا مع باقى المؤمنين فى العبادة,  لأجل روحياتهم وتكوين علاقة لهم مع الله. ولعل ذلك يكون تهذيباً لهم  وإصلاحاً. 

وكان السادة أيضاً يمنحون عبيدهم عطلة للعبادة . فإن كان الوحى الإلهى قد  قال عن اليوم المقدس "عملاً من الأعمال لا تعمل فيه", فإنه قال أيضاً  "لاتصنع عملاً ما, أنت وإبنك وإبنتك, وعبدك وأمتك وبهيمتك, ونزيلك الذى  داخل أبوابك" (خر10:20). حقاً إن عبدك وأمتك لهما أيضاً حق فى أن يعبدا  الله مثلك, وأن يشتركا فى قدسية تلك الأيام. من حق الخدم أن يتفرغوا أيضاً  من أعمالهم لعبادة الرب. وهكذا حتى فى أعمق أيام الرق, لم تسمح الكنيسة بأن  تكون روحيات السادة مبنية على حرمان العبيد. بل الكل للرب, يعبدونه معاً  ويتمتعون معاً بعمق هذا الأسبوع وتأثيره ……وقوانين الرسل- فى أيام الرق-  كانت تحتم أن يأخذ العبيد أسبوع عطلة فى البصخة المقدسة, وأسبوعاً آخر  بمناسبة القيامة. 

فهل أنت تعطل خدمك وموظفيك خلال أسبوع الآلام؟؟ 

ومن المعروف طبعاً, أن الناس إن تفرغوا للعبادة فى هذا الأسبوع, وعاشوا  خلاله فى نسك, فسوف لا يحتاجون إلى خدم يخدمونهم. 

وكانت مظاهر الحزن واضحة تماماً فى الكنيسة. 

أعمدة الكنيسة ملفوفة بالسواد. الأيقونات أيضاً مجللة بالسواد. وكذلك  المانجليا, وبعض جدران الكنيسة …… الألحان حزينة, والقراءات عن الآلام  وأحداث هذا الأسبوع. المؤمنون جميعاً بعيدون عن كل مظاهر الفرح. السيدات  تحرم عليهن الزينة خلال هذا الأسبوع. فلا يلبسن الحلى, ولا يتجملن, ولا  يظهر شئ من ذلك فى ملابسهن….الحفلات طبعاً كلها ملغاة. الكنيسة كلها فى  حزن, وفى شركة الآم المسيح. 

فهل نحن نحتفظ بهذا الحزن المقدس خلال هذا الأسبوع؟؟؟ 

أو على الأقل هل نحتفظ بوقارنا فيه؟؟ أم نحن نقضى أوقات كثيرة منه فى عبث  ومرح ولهو. ونكون خارج الكنيسة فى وضع يختلف عن وضعنا داخل الكنيسة؟؟!! 

وكانت الكنيسة فى هذا الأسبوع تعيش فى نسك شديد. 

بعض النساك كانوا يطوون الأسبوع كله. أو يطوون ثلاثة أيام ويأكلون أكلة  واحدة. ثم يطوون الثلاثة أيام الباقية. وكثيرمن المؤمنين كانوا لا يأكلون  شيئاً من الخميس مساءاً حتى قداس العيد. وغالبيتهم كانوا لا يأكلون فى  أسبوع الآلام سوى الخبز والملح فقط وإن لم يستطيعوا, فالخبز والدقة. أما  الضعفاء, فعلى الأقل كانوا لا يأكلون شيئاً حلو المذاق من الطعام الصيامى  كالحلوى والمربى والعسل مثلاً. لأنه لا يليق بهم أن ياكلوا شيئاً حلواً وهم  يتذكرون آلام الرب لأجلهم. كما كانوا لا 

يأكلون طعاما مطبوخاً. بسبب النسك من جهة, ولكى لا يشغلهم إعداد الطعام عن  العبادة من جهة أخرى. وفى كل هذا النسك كانوا يذكرون آلام السيد المسيح. 

غالبية الأسرار كانت تعطل ما عدا سرى الأعتراف والكهنوت. 

ما كانوا يمارسون المعمودية ولا الميرون فى أسبوع الآلام, وما كان يرفع  بخور ولا تقام قداسات, إلا يوم خميس العهد وسبت النور. وطبعاً من الأستحالة  ممارسة سر الزواج. أما سر مسحة المرضى, فكانت تقام صلواته فى جمعة ختام  الصوم, قبل أسبوع الآلام. كذلك لم تكن تقام صلوات تجنيز فى هذا الأسبوع.  ومن ينتقل فيه لا يرفع عليه بخور, بل يدخل جثمانه إلى الكنيسة ويحضر صلوات  البصخة, ويقرأ عليه التحليل مع صلاة خاصة. 

وصلوات الأجبية كانت تعطل فى أسبوع الآلام. 

ويستعاض عنها بتسبحة البصخة. وذلك لأن صلوات الأجبية تقدم لنا مناسبات  متعددة, ونحن نريد أن نتفرغ لآلام المسيح فقط….فمثلا صلاة باكر, نتذكر فيها  ميلاد المسيح, وصلاة نصف الليل نتذكر فيها مجيئه الثانى, وصلاة الساعة  الثالثة نتذكر فيها حلول الروح القدس….ونحن نريد فى هذا الأسبوع أن نركز  على آلام المسيح فقط. وحتى صلاة الساعة السادسة التى تذكرنا بصلبه, وصلاة  الساعة التاسعة التى تذكرنا بموته, نؤجلها إلى يوم الجمعة الكبيرة, لأننا  نريد أن نتتبع المسيح فى هذا الأسبوع خطوة خطوة. 

ومن جهة المزامير ننتقى منها فى هذا الأسبوع ما يناسب. 

ونترك باقى مزامير التى تشمل معانى كثيرة غير الآلام وغير أحداث هذا  الأسبوع المقدس. 

لماذا سمى هذا الأسبوع بأسبوع البصخة؟؟ 

كلمة بصخة معناها فصح ومأخوذة من قول الرب فى قصة الفصح الأول "لما أرى  الدم, أعبر عنكم" (خر 13:12). كانت النجاة بواسطة الدم فى يوم الفصح الأول.  والفصح يرمز إلى السيد المسيح "لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" (1  كو 5). ونحن فى هذا الأسبوع نذكر الآم السيد المسيح الذى قدم نفسه فصحاً  لأجلنا, لكى حينما يرى الآب دم هذا الفصح يعبر عنا سيف المهلك, فلا نهلك.  نتذكر أن دمه كان عوضاً عنا. وأنه لا خلاص إلا بهذا الدم, كما حدث يوم  الفصح الأول (خر 12). 

إنها أيام مقدسة 

أيام البصخة هى أيام مقدسة, أو هى أقدس أيام السنة. فما الذى نقصده بأنها  أيام مقدسة؟؟ 

المفروض طبعاً أن كل أيام حياتنا مقدسة…. 

وفى كل يوم يمر علينا، نصلى فى صلاة الشكر قائلين: "إحفظنا فى هذا اليوم  المقدس وكل أيام حياتنا بكل سلام….". نقول هذا فى كل يوم من أيام حياتنا،  لأن حياتنا التى أشتراها الرب بدمه، أصبحت حياة مقدسة، قدسها الرب بهذا  الدم. ومع ذلك 

لا ننكر أن هناك أياماً مقدسة أكثر من غيرها….. 

ولعل أول إشارة لذلك هى تقديس يوم للرب كل أسبوع. وعن ذلك يقول الكتاب فى  قصة الخليقة: "وبارك الرب اليوم السابع وقدسه" (تك3:2). ثم أمر الإنسان  قائلاً: "أحفظ يوم السبت لتقدسه" (تث 12:5). 

أنه يوم الرب، يوم مقدس 

يوم باركه الرب وقدسه, وطلب إلينا أيضاً أن نقدسه….يسمونه فى اليونانية  (كيرياكى) أى الخاص بالرب، أى يوم الرب…. هو يوم مخصص للرب، لا نعمل فيه  عملاً من الأعمال حسب الوصية. وكذلك فى كل الأيام المقدسة التى أشار إليها  الرب (لا 23). 

أنها أيام لها قداسة غير عادية، ليست كباقى الأيام. 

الحياة كلها مقدسة. ولكن أيام الرب لها قداسة غير عادية، تفوق قداسة باقى  الأيام. لأنها مخصصة للرب. وهناك أوقات لها قدسية خاصة، لأعتبارات روحية  معينة. فمع أن الحياة كلها مقدسة، لكن 

أوقات الصلاة مثلاً, أوقات التأمل، أوقات الرؤى والاستعلانات….هى أوقات لها  قدسية من نوع خاص غير عادى…. 

وهناك أيام مقدسة فى حياة كل إنسان. 

فاليوم الذى ظهر فيه الرب لشاول الطرسوسى (أع 9)، هو يوم له قدسية خاصة.  واليوم الذى رأى فيه القديس يوحنا الحبيب رؤياه التى سجلها فى سفر خاص، هو  أيضاً يوم له قدسية خاصة. وأيام الأعياد كذلك لها قدسيتها. وكذلك أيام  الصوم هى أيام غير عادية. وإن كانت أيام الصوم الكبير هى اقدس أيام السنة،  وأسبوع البصخة هو أقدس أيام الصوم الكبير، يمكننا إذن أن نقول: 

إن أسبوع البصخة هو أقدس أيام السنة. 

الصوم فيه فى أعلى درجات النسك أكثر من أى صوم آخر. والعبادة فيه على مستوى  أعمق، حيث يجتمع المؤمنون معاً فى الكنيسة طوال الأسبوع يرفعون الصلوات  بروح واحدة، ويستمعون إلى قراءات منتخبة من العهدين القديم والجديد، مع  ألحان لها تأثير خاص، وطقس كنسى ينفرد به هذا الأسبوع المقدس. وذكريات هذا  الأسبوع عميقة فى تأثيرها، نتبع فيها السيد المسيح خطوة خطوة، ونحن نرتل له  تسبحة البصخة المعروفة "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد آمين،  يا عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا". 

والمشاعر الروحية فى هذا الأسبوع، لها عمقها الخاص. 

الناس يكونون فيه أكثر حرصاً وتدقيقاً وجدية، وأكثر تفرغاً لله. طبعاً  التفرغ الكامل هو الوضع الأساسى. فإن لم يتوفر، يتفرغ الإنسان على قدر  إمكانه، ويعطى الوقت لله…. 

إنه أسبوع ندخل فيه فى شركة الآم المسيح. 

نضع أمامنا كل آلامه من أجلنا، فى انسحاق قلب، وفى توبة صادقة، لكى نستعد  للتناول فى يوم الخميس الكبير، اليوم الذى أعطى فيه الرب عهده المقدس  لتلاميذه الآطهار، وأسس هذا السر العظيم…..​
*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2010)

*      [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]عن   أسبوع الآلام​

     (طقوسه و صلواته -      تاريخه - روحانيته - كيف استفيد منه)​ 
الشماس فيكتور إدوارد​ نبذة      تاريخية عن الأسبوع:- 







 كان في  البداية هناك يوم واحد يصام فيه وهو يوم الجمعة العظيمة وقد  حفظ هذا      اليوم في اللاشعور المسيحي ضداً لفرح اليهود بعيد 14 نيسان،  وكانت غايته  هي      الشهادة بالأسف والأسى الذي ملأ قلوب المسيحيين عندما  يفكرون في إخوانهم  من شعب      إسرائيل الذين لم يقبلوا إلى معرفة  المسيا.

     والى هذا اليوم (يوم الجمعة العظيمة) أضيف اليوم التالي له وهو  يوم السبت  الذي      أعتبر بالأحرى ذا خاصية الاستعداد المباشر للعيد.

     ولقد أشارت الديداخى (تعليم الرسل) إلى صوم هذين اليومين لاسيما  المقبلين  إلى      المعمودية (الموعوظين) (1) ومعروف إن يوم القيامة في  البداية المبكرة جداً  في      الكنيسة كان ليلة عيد القيامة. فتقول  الديداخية( قبل المعمودية،ليصم  المعمد      والذي يعتمد ومن يمكنه (ذلك)  من الآخرين وأوص الذي يعتمد، أن يصوم يوماً  أو      يومين قبل المعمودية )  (4:7) 

     وهو نفس ما تذكره قوانين هيبوليتوس القبطية في القانون (4:19)  وأيضا تحدث      العلامة ترتليان (160- 225م) في كنيسة شمال أفريقيا عن  (صوم الفصح) الذي  كان      يبدأ يوم الجمعة العظيمة ويدوم حتى فجر أحد  القيامة. كما يذكره القديس  إيريناؤس      (130-200م) في عبارة له أوردها  يوسابيوس المؤرخ (إن صوم ما قبل الفصح هو  يومان      أو ثلاثة أي انه في  القرون الثلاثة الأولى كانت فترة استعداد الفصح لا  تتعدى      يومان أو  ثلاثة أيام).

     ثم كان التطور التالي لذلك وهو صوم الأسبوع كله وهو أسبوع الفصح  (ستة  أيام)      والذي عرف فيما بعد باسم( أسبوع الآلام ) وأول ذكر جاء  له في الدسقولية      السريانية ( ديداسكاليا اى تعاليم الرسل) التي تم  تدوينها في شمال سوريا  مابين      عامي( 200 -250 م) وكان قد حفظ أولا في  كنيسة أورشليم ولقد كان صوم  الأربعيني      منفصلاً عن صوم أسبوع الآلام  خلال مرحلة تاريخية معينة وكان الصوم يبدأ  بعد عيد      الأبيفانيا (عيد  الغطاس ) مباشرة وهو الثاني عشر من طوبة على نحو ما فعل  مخلصنا      له  المجد، ثم يفطرون فىاليوم الثاني والعشرين من أمشير وبعد ذلك بمدة  يعملون       جمعة الآلام ويختمونها بعيد القيامة. وظلوا على هذا الحال إلى أيام  البابا       الأنبا ديمتريوس الكرام البابا الثاني عشر من باباوات  الإسكندرية (188-  230)      وهذا قرر أن يكون أسبوع الآلام تاليا لصوم  الأربعيني،وظلت مدة الصومين  معاً      أربعين يوماً، وبعني أخر كان الصوم  الكبير ذو الأربعين يوماً ينتهي يوم  الجمعة      العظيمة وليس جمعة ختام  الصوم كما نعرف اليوم اى أن فتر ة الصوم الكلية  أربعين      يوماً فقط  حاوية فيها أسبوع الفصح المقدس، وهذا ما تؤكده الرسالة الفصحية       الثانية للبابا اثناسيوس الرسولى (328-373 م) والتي كتبها سنة 330م وان   يكون      الفصح المسيحي في الأحد التالي لفصح اليهود، وهذا هو التقليد  الذي اتبعته  كنائس      مصر وفلسطين وروما فقد كتب البابا بذلك إلى بطاركة  الكراسي الثلاثة وهم  فيكتور      بطريرك رومية،ومكسيموس بطريرك إنطاكية،  وأغابيوس أسقف أورشليم إلا إن  الشرقيين      تمسكوا بما كانوا عليه وهو  الاحتفال بالفصح يوم 14 نيسان مع اليهود سواء  وقع      يوم أحد أم لا بحجة  أن هذا ما تسلموه من بوليكربوس تلميذ يوحنا الرسول[FONT=. منقول من موقع  كنيسة الأنبا تكلا].​

     ظل أباء الكنيسة طوال القرون الثلاثة الأولى يجاهدون لتوحيد هذا  العيد،  حتى جاء      مجمع نقية سنة 325م وقرر أن يكون العيد في الأحد  التالي ليوم 14 نيسان حتى  لا      يعيدوا قبل اليهود أو معهم واستمرت  الكنائس تسير على هذا النظام إلى أن  اصد      البابا جريجورى الثالث عشر  أمره بالإصلاح المشهور سنة 1582م مما ترتب عليه       انقسام الكنيسة إلى  فريقين، اولهما يتمسك بقرار مجمع نيقية وهم الأقباط  ومن      معهم،  والثاني يتبع الإصلاح الغريغورى.​ 





 الجَناز العام:-


     في اللغة العربية نقول < جَنز الكاهن الميت> أي صلى عليه  الجَناز  (بفتح الجيم )      وهو الصلاة على الميت والجَنازة أو الجِنازة  وجمعها جَنائز هي المأتم أو      الاحتفال الذي يقوم به أهل الميت (جُنز  فلان) أي مات وجُعل في الجَنازة  [المنجد      في اللغة العربية والأعلام]

     والتجنيز في اللغة القبطية هو (بي هيفى ) وله كتاب مختص به يحوى  نصوص  الصلوات      التي تقال فيه وهو كتاب الخدمات.


 وصلوات التجنيز في الكنيسة      القبطية هي : 

     · تجنيز البطاركة والمطارنة والأساقفة

     · تجنيز القمامصة والقسوس

     · تجنيز الشمامسة

     · تجنيز الرهبان

     · تجنيز الراهبات

     · تجنيز الرجال الكبار

     · تجنيز النساء الكبار

     · تجنيز النساء اللواتي يمتن عند الولادة

     · تجنيز الأطفال الذكور

     · تجنيز البنات



     أما عن التجنيز العام - فعندما ينتهي الكاهن من صلاة قداس احد  الشعانين  يبدأ      بتوزيع الأسرار المقدسة، ويقول الشعب المزمور المائة  والخمسين بلحن  الشعانين      أيضاً يقفل ستر الهيكل ويبدأ صلاة الجناز  العام ويذكر عنها يوحنا بن  السباع في      القرن الثالث عشر :" تجنيز  الأحياء يوم أحد الشعانين. ثم بعد الساعة  التاسعة من      النهار يحضر  جميع الشعب المسيحي.... إلى البيعة ليحضروا التجنيز العام"

     ويسميه بن السباع صلاة الساعة السادسة من يوم أحد الشعانين على  اعتبار إن      الكاهن يصلى في القداس الساعة الثالثة فقط ويكون التجنيز  العام هو صلاة  الساعة      السادسة ولكن لا يوجد في الكتب القديمة ما يوصى  بصلاة الساعة الثالثة فقط  لان      صلاة الساعة التاسعة من يوم أحد  الشعانين صلاة مستحدثة أضيفت في الطابعات      الحديثة لكتاب البصخة  

     وجاء في تعليم الجوهرة النفيسة لطقوس الكنيسة ما يأتي :-

     يجتمع الشعب المسيحي رجالا ونساء كباراً وصغار عبيداً إماء في  البيعة  المقدسة      لحضور التجنيز العام.والغرض من ذلك في هذا اليوم خشية  أن يموت أحدهم في  جمعة      البصخة فلا يجب رفع بخور إلا يومي الخميس  والسبت. فهذا التجنيز يغنى عن  التجنيز      في الأربعة الأيام التي لا يجب  رفع بخور فيها. بل إذا انتقل احد يحضرون به  إلى      البيعة وتقرأ عليه  الفصول التي تناسب التجنيز من غير رفع بخور.​ 





 بعض الملاحظات الهامة على       طقس الجناز العام:

     1. يلاحظ أن قراءات الجناز العام هي نفس قراءات تجنيز الرجال  ولا نعرف هل  طقس      تجنيز الرجال أُخذ من الجناز العام آم العكس أو بعنى  اخر مَن مِن الطقسين  أقدم      نرجو البحث في هذا الجزء. ولكن الذي يتضح  لنا أن اختيار طقس تجنيز الرجال  سببه      أن قراءاته تتكلم بصفة عامة  وموضعها حول(قيامة الراقدين ). فالنبوة (حز 27  :      1-14 ) تتكلم عن  إحياء عظام الموتى والبولس ( 1كو 15:1-23) عن قيامتهم فى      المسيح وفصل  الإنجيل (يو5:19-29) عن قيامة الأبرار منهم إلى الحياة  والأشرار      إلى  الدينونة.

     2. الماء الذي يصلى عليه الكاهن أثناء التجنيز هو ماء غير  لتكريس سعف  النخل      وأيضا هو ليس ماء خاص بالتجنيز ولكنه هو ماء  التسريح الذي يرش به الشعب في       نهاية كل قداس.

     3. لا نضع الستور السوداء على المذبح إلا بعد انتهاء التجنيز  العام وصرف  الشعب.​ 





 ترتيب ما يقال في أسبوع       الآلام :-

     فرضت قوانين الرسل على كل مسيحي قراءة العهدين القديم والجديد  في أسبوع  الآلام      وعلى هذا النظام سارت الكنيسة منذ عهدها الأول حتى  زمن الأنبا غبريال  الثاني      السابع والسبعون من باباوات الإسكندرية عام  1258 م رأى صعوبة ذلك على  أفراد      الشعب، فجمع عدد كبيراً من آباء  الكنيسة وعلمائها، ووضع نظاماً لقراءات  هذا      الأسبوع عبارة عن فصول  النبوات والأناجيل المتضمنة ألام السيد المسيح.  وجعل لكل      ساعة قراءات  معينة ورتبها طبقاً لسير الحوادث في الأسبوع الأخير من حياة  المخلص       على الأرض،وجمع كل ذلك في الكتاب المعروف باسم (الدلال) أو (كتاب البصخة)

     وكلمة دلال مأخوذة من الفعل "دل" أي ارشد إلى شيء والدلال هو  الكتاب  الطقسى      الذي يرشد إلى أسلوب تكميل الخدمة الطقسية للمناسبة  ولدينا في الكنيسة  القبطية      دلال أسبوع الآلام ودلال اللقان والسجدة.  وسارت الكنيسة على هذا الترتيب  إلى      أيام الأنبا بطرس أسقف البهنسا  الذي رأى أن بعض الساعات في كتاب البصخة  رتبت      بها قراءات أكثر من  غيرها، فتلافى ذلك بأن جعل الساعات متوازية في      القراءات،ورتب لكل يوم  عظتين كما هو مدون في كتاب البصخة المستعمل الآن.  وتوضع      الستور  السوداء على المنجليا وتوشح الكنيسة كلها بالأغطية السوداء إشارة  إلى       حزن الكنيسة كمشاركة للمسيح في ألامه، وتكون الصلوات في الخورس الثاني   خارج      الإسكينى وهذا يذكرنا بآلام الرب وصلبه على جبل الأقرانيون خارج   أورشليم،وهذا      يذكرنا بذبيحة الخطية في العهد القديم والتي كانت تحرق  خارج المحلة لئلا  تنجسها      (خر 14:29، لا 11,12) 

     وهذا يذكرنا بخطيئتنا التي أخرجتنا خارج الفردوس لكي نتوب عنها  لكي نعود  مرة      أخرى بواسطة الخلاص الذي يتم على عود الصليب. 

     إليكم صورة لكتاب موجود بالمتحف القبطي( دلال البصخة ) مزين  بمختلف  النباتات      والحيوانات والأشكال الهندسية، ويحمل كذلك زخرفة  للأحرف الأولية وشارة  تصدير      باسم الكاتب الذي خطه وتاريخ التدوين.  يضم الكتاب 379 ورقة؛ بواقع 32 سطرا  في      كل صفحة، وهو مكتوب باللغة  القبطية مع ترجمة إلى اللغة العربية على الهامش       الأيمن. رمم الكتاب  في سنة 1624 من عام الشهداء، في عهد البابا سوريال  الخامس      (1909م).  الأبعاد العرض ٢٨ سم الطول ٤٠ سم.​ 





 سواعى البصخة :-

     كلمة بصخة في كل اللغات تعنى العبور (تذكار لحادثة عبور الملاك  المهلك  <خر      12:23> )

     تم تقسيم اليوم إلى خمس سواعى نهارية وخمس ليلية 

     الخمس النهارية تحتوى على (باكر – ثالثة – سادسة- تاسعة – حادية  عشر )

     الخمس الليلية تحتوى على ( أولى – ثالثة – سادسة – تاسعة –  حادية عشر )

     (أما في يوم الجمعة العظيمة فتصلى الكنيسة صلاة سادسة وهى صلاة  الساعة  الثانية      عشر )

     وترتيب كل ساعة من سواعى البصخة هو كالأتي :-

     * النبوات : وتقرا قبطياً وتفسر عربياً وتقرأ النبوات قبل  الإنجيل إشارة  إلى إن      العهد القديم كان توطئة للجديد وإظهار لنبوات  الأنبياء عن السيد المسيح.

     * العظة: وهى تكون في السواعى النهارية فقط وتكون لقديسين عظماء  في  الكنيسة      مثل( البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى والأنبا شنودة رئيس  المتوحدين...... ) ويكون  لها      لحن رائع يسمى لحن مقدمة وختام العظة  وهو لحن (اوكاتى كاسيس).

     * تسبحة (لك القوة والمجد.... ثوك تا تى جوم.....) وهى تسبحة  تقال 12 مرة  في كل      ساعة من سواعى البصخة وهى تقال بدل مزامير الساعة  وذلك لأن المزامير مملؤة       بالنبوات عن حياة يسوع من بدء تجسده إلى  صعوده وبما إننا نصنع تذكار آلامه       فحسب، فقد اختير منها ما يلائم  ذلك، وهذه الصلاة وردت عدة مرات في الكتاب      المقدس.. منها ما ورد في  سفر الرؤيا عن الأربعة و العشرين شيخا أنهم يضعون       أكاليلهم أمام  العرش قائلين "أنت مستحق أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد و الكرامة  و       القدرة" (رؤ 4 : 11). و قد جاء في التقليد أن الرب يسوع عندما كان يصلى   ببكاء و      عرق في بستان جثيمانى "و ظهر له ملاك يقويه" (لو 22 : 43).  وتختم هذه  التسبحة      كل مرة بالصلاة الربانية. 

     * المزمور: يرتل المزمور باللحن الأدريبى وهى طريقة حزينة  مناسبة لحالة  الحزن      التي تعيشها الكنيسة 

     * الإنجيل : قبطياً ثم يفسر عربياً ويلحن بلحن الحزن 

     * الطرح : وبعد الإنجيل يقرأ الطرح وهو يتضمن معنى الإنجيل الذي  قرىء، مع  الحث      على العمل بما جاء فيه وله لحن مقدمة الطرح وختام  الطرح وطريقته تتغير حسب       المناسبة وفى أسبوع الآلام يقال بلحن الحزن

     * الطلبة : ثم تقال الطلبة وفيها تلتمس الكنيسة رحمة الله لشعبه  وبركته  لجميع      مخلوقاته وقبوله لصلواتنا وتكون بغير مطانيات في أثناء  السواعى الليلية  لأنه      وقت فطر 

     * لحن ابؤورو وكيرياليسون : ونهاية الطلبة يرتل الشعب لحن  ابؤورو بطريقة  الحزن      وتستخدم طريقة الأنتيفونا في المرابعة وقبل كل  ربع تقال كيرياليسون.

     * البركة : وأخيراً يتلو الكاهن البركة المستعملة في جمعة  الآلام ثم  يختمها      بالصلاة الربانية ويصرف الشعب بسلام.​ 





 ملاحظات عامة على أسبوع       الآلام 

     * تضاء 3 شموع أثناء خدمة صلاة البصخة

     ذلك رمزا لكلمة "نور" سراج لرجلي كلامك و نور لسبيلي". و نحن فى  كل صلاة  من      البصخة نقرأ نبؤات و مزمور و انجيل فكل شمعه ترمز لقراءة  من هذه القراءات      الثلاثة.

     * لا تقام القداسات الإلهية أيام الاثنين و الثلاثاء و الأربعاء  في أيام  أسبوع      البصخة[FONT=. منقول من موقع كنيسة  الأنبا تكلا].[/FONT]

     ذلك لأن خروف الفصح كان يشترى فى اليوم  العاشر و يبقى تحت الحفظ الى اليوم       الرابع عشر (خر 12 : 36)، حيث أن  الخروف يذبح فى اليوم المذكور بين  العشاءين. و      بما أن يوم السبت كان  بدء الفصح فى السنة التى صلب فيها مخلصنا الصالح،  فيكون      ذبح الخروف  يوم الجمعة 14 نيسان بين العشاءين و بما أن مخلصنا له المجد  صنع       العهد الجديد قبل ذبح خروف فصح اليهود بيوم واحد، فلا تكون ذبيحة فى   الأيام من      الاثنين إلى الأربعاء و في يوم الخميس رسم السيد المسيح سر  الشكر.​

     * لا تقال فقرة "باسوتير إن اغاثوس" اى "مخلصى الصالح" إلا في  الساعة  الحادية      عشر من يوم ثلاثاء البصخة 

     لأن التشاور لصلب الرب يسوع بدأ من ليلة الأربعاء. فعملية  الخلاص بدأت من  هذا      الوقت. لذلك قررت الكنيسة أن يصوم أبناؤها أيام  الأربعاء طوال السنة عدا  أيام      الخماسين لنتذكر أن فى مثل هذا اليوم  ذهب الاسخريوطى الى رؤساء الكهنة  للتشاور      معهم فى تسليم سيده

     * تمنع قبلة يهوذا ابتداء من ليلة الأربعاء إلى الانتهاء من  خدمة قداس سبت       الفرح

     ذلك لنتذكر "قبلة الخيانة" التى جعلها يهوذا المسلم علامة  لتسليم السيد  "أبقبلة      تسلم ابن الإنسان" (لو 22 : 48)

     * الكنيسة تعلم بأن الأناجيل الأربعة تقرأ في أيام الاثنين و  الثلاثاء و      الأربعاء و الخميس من أسبوع البصخة فتقرأ بشائر متى و مرقس  و لوقا و يوحنا  كل      بشارة فى يوم من الأيام.

     ذلك لأن حوادث الآلام كتبت في الأربع بشائر باتفاق عجيب و لكي  نسمو فى  حياتنا      الروحية يجب أن نقرأ الكتاب المقدس "فتشوا الكتب  لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها  حياة      أبدية و هي تشهد لي"(يو 5 : 39)​ 





صورة الحكم الذي أصدره      بيلاطس على يسوع  الناصري بالموت صلبا :

     في السنة السابعة عشرة من حكم الإمبراطور طيباريوس الموافق  لليوم الخامس و       العشرين من شهر آذار، بمدينة أورشليم المقدسة فى عهد  الحبرين حنان و  قيافا، حكم      بيلاطس والى ولاية الجليل الجالس للقضاء  في دار ندوة مجمع البروتوريين،  على      يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا، بناء  على الشهادات الكثيرة البينة المقدمة من  الشعب      المثبتة أن يسوع  الناصري :

     1- مضل يسوق الناس إلى الضلال

     2- أنه يغرى الناس على الشغب و الهياج

     3- أنه عدو الناموس

     4- أنه يدعو نفسه ابن الله

     5- أنه يدعو نفسه ملك إسرائيل

     6- أنه دخل الهيكل و معه جمع غفير من الناس حاملين سعف النخل

     فلهذا يأمر بيلاطس البنطى كونيتيوس كرينليوس قائد المئة الأولى  أن يأتي  بيسوع      إلى المحل المعد لقتله، و عليه أيضا أن يمنع كل من  يتصدى لتنفيذ هذا الحكم       فقيرا كان أم غنيا.​
 



​[/FONT][/FONT]​*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2010)

*ألحان  إسبوع الآلآم و البصخة


ترتيب طقس وألحان البصخة - المعلم  ابراهيم عياد
                                       ترتيب طقس وألحان  البصخة - المعلم  ابراهيم عياد

مقدمة وختام النبوات - المعلم  ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                       مقدمة وختام  النبوات - المعلم  ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        مقدمة العظة - المعلم ابراهيم  عياد -  ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       مقدمة العظة -  المعلم ابراهيم عياد -  ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        نهاية العظة - المعلم ابراهيم  عياد -  ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       نهاية العظة -  المعلم ابراهيم عياد -  ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        ثوك تي تي جوم - المعلم ابراهيم   عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       ثوك تي تي جوم -  المعلم ابراهيم  عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم


                                          مزمور الساعة الحادية عشر من  يوم  الإثنين - المعلم إبراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                         مزمور الساعة  الحادية عشر من يوم  الإثنين - المعلم إبراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        لحن بيك اثرونوس - المعلم ابراهيم   عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       لحن بيك اثرونوس -  المعلم ابراهيم  عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        كي ابيرتو - المعلم ابراهيم عياد -   ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       كي ابيرتو -  المعلم ابراهيم عياد -  ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        كي ابيرتو الطريقة السريعة -  المعلم  ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       كي ابيرتو الطريقة  السريعة - المعلم  ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم


                                        مقدمة الانجيل والانجيل قبطي -   المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       مقدمة الانجيل  والانجيل قبطي -  المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        انجيل الساعة 11 من يوم الاثنين   قبطي - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       انجيل الساعة 11  من يوم الاثنين  قبطي - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        مقدمة الانجيل والانجيل عربي -   المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       مقدمة الانجيل  والانجيل عربي -  المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        انجيل الساعة 11 من يوم الاثنين   عربي- المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       انجيل الساعة 11  من يوم الاثنين  عربي- المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        مقدمة الطرح- المعلم ابراهيم عياد  -  ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       مقدمة الطرح-  المعلم ابراهيم عياد -  ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        طرح الساعة الاولى من يوم الإثنين  -  المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       طرح الساعة  الاولى من يوم الإثنين -  المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        ختام الطرح - المعلم ابراهيم عياد  -  ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       ختام الطرح -  المعلم ابراهيم عياد -  ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        افنوتي ناي نان وإبؤرو- المعلم   ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       افنوتي ناي نان  وإبؤرو- المعلم  ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم

                                        ختام الصلوات في حضور البطريرك   والاسقف - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم
                                       ختام الصلوات في  حضور البطريرك  والاسقف - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان إسبوع الآلآم*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2010)

*ألحان  أسبوع الآلام - الشهيد أبو فام

                                        لحن الساعة السادسة أمونوجنيس  -  الشهيد أبو فام - ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن الساعة  السادسة أمونوجنيس -  الشهيد أبو فام - ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن ثوك تي تي جوم - الشهيد أبو  فام  - ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن ثوك تي تي جوم  - الشهيد أبو فام  - ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                         لحن مزمور رفضوني - الشهيد أبو  فام -  ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن مزمور رفضوني -  الشهيد أبو فام -  ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن الإبركسيس - الشهيد أبو فام -   ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن الإبركسيس -  الشهيد أبو فام -  ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن الساعة التاسعة إنجيل الساعة   الثانية عشر - الشهيد أبو فام - ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن الساعة  التاسعة إنجيل الساعة  الثانية عشر - الشهيد أبو فام - ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن أوصانا - الشهيد أبو فام -   ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن أوصانا -  الشهيد أبو فام -  ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن مقدمة الطرح - الشهيد أبو فام  -  ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن مقدمة الطرح -  الشهيد أبو فام -  ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن كي إيبيرتو - الشهيد أبو فام -   ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن كي إيبيرتو -  الشهيد أبو فام -  ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن أمانة اللص 2 - - الشهيد أبو   فام - ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن أمانة اللص 2 -  - الشهيد أبو  فام - ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن مقدمة الإبركسيس - الشهيد أبو   فام - ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن مقدمة  الإبركسيس - الشهيد أبو  فام - ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن أمانة اللص 3  - الشهيد أبو  فام  - ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن أمانة اللص 3   - الشهيد أبو فام  - ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن إنجيل الساعة السادسة -  الشهيد  أبو فام - أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن إنجيل الساعة  السادسة - الشهيد  أبو فام - أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن أمانة اللص 1 - الشهيد أبو  فام -  ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن أمانة اللص 1 -  الشهيد أبو فام -  ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن غولغوثا - الشهيد أبو فام   -ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن غولغوثا -  الشهيد أبو فام  -ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن إبؤورو - الشهيد أبو فام  -ألحان  أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن إبؤورو -  الشهيد أبو فام -ألحان  أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن إفلوجيمينوس - الشهيد أبو فام   -ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن إفلوجيمينوس -  الشهيد أبو فام  -ألحان أسبوع الآلام

                                        لحن أجيوس الحزايني - الشهيد أبو   فام -ألحان أسبوع الآلام
                                       لحن أجيوس  الحزايني - الشهيد أبو  فام -ألحان أسبوع الآلام*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2010)

*كتب أسبوع الآلام و البصخة المقدسة

                                        دلال أسبوع الآلام - ترتيب  صلوات  البصخة
                                       دلال أسبوع الآلام  - ترتيب صلوات  البصخة



                                        ترتيب وقراءات أسبوع الآلام
ترتيب وقراءات أسبوع الآلام

                 إعداد كنيسة العذراء بالفجالة بصيغة  pdf
                                        الرحلة من أورشليم إلى الجلجثة
                                       الرحلة من أورشليم  إلى الجلجثة

                 للقمص بيشوي كامل بصيغة pdf

                                        رحلة العبور بالدم
                                       رحلة العبور بالدم

                 للقمص بيشوي كامل بصيغة pdf

                                        كتاب يسوع المصلوب الجزء  الأول
                                       كتاب يسوع المصلوب  الجزء الأول

                 للمتنيح القس منسى يوحنا بصيغة pdf

                                        كتاب يسوع المصلوب الجزء الثاني
                                       كتاب يسوع المصلوب  الجزء الثاني

                 للمتنيح القس منسى يوحنا بصيغة pdf

                                        لماذا الصليب؟ لنيافة الأنبا  بيشوي
                                       لماذا الصليب؟  لنيافة الأنبا بيشوي

كتاب لنيافة الأنبا بيشوي بصيغة doc​*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2010)

*مجموعة كتب اسبوع  الالام والقيامة لقداسة  البابا

كتاب
تأملات فى خميس العهد
http://www.4shared.com/file/44165021.../__online.html

كتاب
تأملات  فى الحمعة الكبيرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/44165062...___online.html


كتاب  
تسبحة البصخة لك القوة والمجد
http://www.4shared.com/file/44164990/34929908/___.html

كتاب  
كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب
http://www.4shared.com/file/44165007/cc59eb08/____.html[/size]

كتاب
تأملات  فى القيامة
http://www.4shared.com/file/44614781...___online.html

كتاب
لماذا  القيامة
http://www.4shared.com/file/44614954/306ffeb5/___1.html


​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

*مجهود مبارك ورااااااااااااااااااائع
أشكــــــــــــــرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

*موضوع

مميـــــز

رائع


متكامل


أعجبنى جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى ابو تربو نورتنى
*


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا على الموسوعه الرااااااائعه 

موضوع متكامل  ومميز


ربنا يباركك كيوبيد

كل سنه وانت طيب

اجمل تقييم

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2010)

*موضوع مهم جداااااا ورائع 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك يا كيوبيد 
كل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2010)

*يارب تكون الايام دي سبب بركه للجميع*
*كيوبيد موضوع رائع*
*ومجهود اروع*
*ربنا يبارك في خدمتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع
> 
> مميـــــز
> 
> ...



*ميرسى استاذى نورتنى*


----------



## tinaton (30 مارس 2010)

*مجهود جبار  راااائع  جبار  فىقمة الجمال والرووووووعة*
*ميز جداااااااا*
*حقيقى تسلم الايادى ميرسى كتير*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوضك كل خير *​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا على الموسوعه الرااااااائعه
> 
> موضوع متكامل  ومميز
> 
> ...




*ميرسى يا امى مرورك اجمل تقيم *


----------

